# Sundiata Gaines



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tell me about this kid. What he just did was absolutely ****ing awesome, beating the Cavaliers at the buzzer with his first career 3-pointer in his 5th career game. What a way to introduce yourself to the league.


----------



## OnkelLars (Jan 16, 2008)

all I know is that he was a scorer for the Idaho Stampede before being called up by the jazz, he struggled with his shot in his first games but handed out some nice assists without really knowing the teams system; I don't expect him to get major minutes under Jerry Sloan but maybe he can keep that 12th roster spot and play some high energy minutes of the bench when Deron or Price are in foul trouble


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ I caught a D-League game of his on the NBA channel a while ago, and though he scored a lot, it didn't look like his offense was going to translate to the NBA. So much for that impression.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> SALT LAKE CITY -- A day after hitting the game-winning shot against the Cleveland Cavaliers, rookie guard Sundiata Gaines of the Utah Jazz has signed a second 10-day contract.
> 
> Gaines' first career 3-pointer beat the buzzer Thursday night and lifted the Jazz over the Cavs, 97-96.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4830163

Good for him. Hopefully he'll eventually get signed for the entire season.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

He only played in the final minute of garbage time today...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

He played for Dennis Felton at UGA. I remember him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

briaN37 said:


> He only played in the final minute of garbage time today...


Yeah, that was strange.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

dont really know why in a relatively easy win for utah tonight this guy didnt get on the court till there was a minute left in the game, I kinda wanted to see him play


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PI6iQgMp-nA

Thought you guys would enjoy this. This guy makes the best videos.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, that's pretty sweet. I saw his video for the Lakers/Heat game where Kobe hit the game-winner and it was awesome.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

D-Will was out tonight and BAM! 12 points, 5 assists, 3 steals for Mr. Gaines. 5 - 12 shooting and zero turnovers too.

I didn't watch the game but those are some pretty nice stats.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes, he's better than Ronnie Price.


----------



## TheVincanity (Sep 27, 2009)

THis guys my new favorite player


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Stories like this are why I wish the NBA would create a roster exemption for D-league call-ups. A sixteenth roster spot that can only be occupied by a player on a 10-day contract, with current rules governing 10-day contracts applying, would greatly increase the number of D-league call-ups throughout the season. This would be a positive move for all parties, as it would give players an opportunity to make more money through greater use of 10-day contracts and more chances to audition for NBA roster spots, and teams with 15 players could bring up promising D-leaguers for 20-day try-outs without having to first waive an unproductive player with guaranteed money.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Realistically, the players who are 12-15 on a roster, should be on unguaranteed deals anyway. At least that's how it would be if I were running an organization.

Over a four year period, you should have 4-6 rookie contracts, then 5-6 veteran contracts. The last 3 contracts would be unguaranteed. Meaning if you aren't showing anything in practice, you can just be waived before a certain date, then call up productive d-leaguers. An additional roster spot seems okay, but the NBA should be giving them out when they know a player is out for the year. Some teams get screwed when this happens.


----------

